# Ooh Marziii....



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

So these aren't great, we haven't had a lot of photo opportunities recently. She is chilling out of the sofa, being her usual lady muck self! Ha! Post evening walk this evening (wet paws 'cause it always rains here boohoo):



















Check out the fangs...










Have you ever seen such a beautiful snout?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe! smooch that nose!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fangs a lot - I love that snoozlie floozy fluffy smooth snouted gorgeous girlie


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks! She's a monkey and rules the roost, however she is the bestest dog ever. We wuv her! Xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that she knows she is loved


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I'm pretty sure that she knows she is loved


Awww thanks... I sure hope she does!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh to be Lola


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh to be Lola


Hehe... I'm too soft I think!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mable is laid next to me like that....Wilfs giving the floor a go, it must be warm x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Good to know others are allowed on the sofa for snuggles!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Good to know others are allowed on the sofa for snuggles!


Mine go where ever they want  Lola is so beautiful even with wet paws. Any progress on your possible wee man? 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Mine go where ever they want  Lola is so beautiful even with wet paws. Any progress on your possible wee man?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Ooh Donna... Check up on the Puppy Place!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lola looks like she OWNS that couch ruth, does she allow you on it?? haha x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Lola looks like she OWNS that couch ruth, does she allow you on it?? haha x


She takes up a 1/4 of it... She's very gracious and leaves me the rest lol! Lucky for her though.. I prefer the arm chair. OH on nights.. So just us tonight!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

She is soooo beautiful, even with wet paws!! I just wanna kiss that snout!!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

How is everything Nanci?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> She takes up a 1/4 of it... She's very gracious and leaves me the rest lol! Lucky for her though.. I prefer the arm chair. OH on nights.. So just us tonight!


She looks lovely and very comfy, we don't allow Dudley on ours (yet!) but if we did I'm pretty sure he would take up at least 3/4!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lovely photos....

You best get as much rest as possible now Lola ...there's a Yorkshire whirlwind coming directly your way   

xxx


----------

